# Anyone flown with a puppy?



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

If everything goes to plan then I expect to be bringing a puppy home at the beginning of August. I don't have an issue with shipping but summer temps in SoCal may pose a problem as most places seem to have temp limits.

So for right now the plan is to fly out and fly back with the pup... My family lives near where the puppy is located so I'd just planned to make a mini vacation out of it and visit. So I guess I'm just looking for tips and suggestions from people who know about or have done this before. I'm assuming/hoping an 8 week old will fit ok with an airline issued crate!

I'll be flying from Michigan to California which is about a 3-4 hour flight so tips on keeping her quiet, when to stop food and drink, etc would be helpful as well!! I've flown with a cat before but never a puppy so yeah I'm a bit nervous, lol! Thanks in advance!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I assume in the cabin? Is this a GSD pup? I don't know if these fit in a sherpa bag. I have done that from Europe to the US with an Italian Greyhound pup. Took her out secretly, stuffed her under my coat along with a puppy pad, took er in the plane's bathroom and she went on the pad! Nobody knew. During overlays I took her out and took her to the restrooms and she went on puppy pads in the handicap restroom. Make sure you have chew toys. You'll get through it.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Yes in the cabin, should have specified! And yeah she is a GSD pup, this is my concern whether she will fit under the seat. The Sherpa bag says for dogs up to 16lbs though, I highly doubt she'll be more than that.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

The potential problem is that when you stand there at the check in, they won't let your pup come into the cabin with you. then what? The guidelines say that a dog should be able to stand without touching the top of the bag with its ears (our airline at the time). 
I don't know how old the pup is? It it were me I would wait until he is 10 weeks old and stable enough to be shipped in cargo. Is this a non-stop flight?


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

The Delta site says they must be small enough to fit comfortably, doesn't say anything about ears. Like I said in my original post, this won't be happening until August. She is not born yet and no flight reservations have been made, I'm trying to figure all this out well beforehand.  I'm curious if anyone else has flown with a GSD puppy, I really don't want to put a dog in cargo so if I can't fly then I will need to figure something else out.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I know of someone who recently sold a puppy to its new owner and she had no issues taking him on the plane with her. Checking into what airline she used now!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

GatorDog said:


> I know of someone who recently sold a puppy to its new owner and she had no issues taking him on the plane with her. Checking into what airline she used now!


Thanks!


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I brought my boy on in the cabin with me. He was 16 lbs, fit in the large sherpa bag. He screamed the whole time we were on the ground waiting to take off. It was so bad, I thought they would kick us off the flight. Thankfully we got airborne and he went to sleep..then about 20 minutes before landing, he started screaming again. But by then I didn't care...its not like they could kick me off the flight midair :0) 

You should have lots of treats with you, try to tire the pup out before hand, and when online to board, definitely keep it quiet. One of the airline employs told me if he is too loud at the gate they may not let us board. 

The problem for us was the cabin staff were strict and wouldn't let us keep the bag in our lap. If he was on our lap with the bag open, he would have slept like a baby. You may end up with more understanding staff then us. Here is a picture of him on the flight...Good luck!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I did this. Salem OR (PDX) to Little Rock AR (LIT) via DFW. I searched for the airlines with the largest dimentions allowed for soft crates. That's who I flew with. She was 9 to 10 weeks and did fine in the soft bag. I had a short connection in DFW but was able to change out the piddle pad on the fly as I caught the shuttle to the next flight. She only used one. in all of that.

The bus from the rental car return accomodated a potty stop before boarding; the ticketing agent (check in was required as was preregistration) was delighted and advised me I could walk her between terminals. It was fun, it was smooth, I'd do it again if I needed to.

(She fit fine never mind the specifics of the requirements - she was good -- everyone was fine with it.)

Have a good time. You'll love it.


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

When I picked up my pup (5/6 weeks old at time), I drove out to MD and then up to Northern WI with him. I had the time and resources and (for us) it was a better alternative to flying (which doesn't help you if you are air-travel bound  

I would think that if your pup is small enough (lbs. and height/length) s/he may fit in a pet carry on (ventilated front, soft sided: like this, 



 or this)

Ultimately, I would call Delta (Flight Ticket Refunds | Delta Air Lines) regarding dimension and weight requirements (and have available) your estimation of both...

I read through Delta's req't on puppy carry-on exceptions:

The following restrictions apply to pets traveling as carry-on baggage:
-Your pet must be small enough to fit comfortably in a kennel without touching or protruding from the sides of the kennel and with the ability to move around.
-The kennel must fit under the seat directly in front of you.
-*Maximum carry-on kennel dimensions are determined by your flight.* You must contact Delta Reservations to determine the appropriate kennel size.
-Your pet must remain inside the kennel (with door secured) while in a Delta boarding area (during boarding and deplaning), a Delta airport lounge and while onboard the aircraft.
-*Your pet must be at least 10 weeks old for Domestic* and International travel.
Your pet counts as one piece of carry-on baggage.Pet in Cabin fees still apply.


Delta: Carry on Pets


Hope that helps


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

My friends puppy flew US Airways.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Yeah it doesn't have to be Delta, United allows 8 weeks old. But thanks all for the info!

Do you think it'd be better to do a non stop flight or have a layover to allow a potty break and some time outside the kennel? I mean overall I think a non stop would be less stressful but can a baby pup hold it for 3-4 hours? What type of pads did you all use?


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I was considering driving but Michigan to Cali is a looong drive and I would need additional days off work.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Carriesue said:


> I was considering driving but Michigan to Cali is a looong drive and I would need additional days off work.


If we ever get another we will drive and make a road trip/mini vacation out of it.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

GatorDog said:


> My friends puppy flew US Airways.


Thanks, will put them on my list to contact. I'm waiting till they're born before I make official flight arrangements. 

I plan to take her on a long day outing before we fly, also since I will be visiting with my family before we leave I will be working on crate games/training with the flight carrier and possibly throw a frozen kong in with her and other chew toys. I don't want to give her too much food or water though before the flight especially if we have a non stop. It'll be a long day and I'm sure we'll all pass out when we get home lol.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

eddie1976E said:


> If we ever get another we will drive and make a road trip out of it.


Yeah I would really love to do this especially since I could bring my current GSD but with this being only 4 months away, I'm not sure I have enough time to put the trip together because I don't want to drive by myself and my husband can't take that much time off. Flying will allow me to get her home quickly and allow more time at home with her as I plan to take some time off to work on potty/crate training and introductions to my other dogs.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I've done an approx. 20 hour trip each way to pick up a puppy and while it wasn't the worst time of my life, I would much rather have flown 

We will work on crate games and bag training before your arrival as well!


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Carriesue said:


> Yeah I would really love to do this especially since I could bring my current GSD but with this being only 4 months away, I'm not sure I have enough time to put the trip together because I don't want to drive by myself and my husband can't take that much time off. Flying will allow me to get her home quickly and allow more time at home with her as I plan to take some time off to work on potty/crate training and introductions to my other dogs.


Could you fly there, rent a car and drive back? It will cost more, but might be a good compromise.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I'd have to discuss that with the SO and it'd also be up to Alexis if she's comfortable with her pup going on a long trip. Another part is I am overly attached to my current GSD and already having tremendous guilt about boarding him LOL so I'd rather him not be boarded any longer then he has to. Yeah I'm a big baby that way.


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

Carriesue said:


> Yeah it doesn't have to be Delta, United allows 8 weeks old. But thanks all for the info!
> 
> Do you think it'd be better to do a non stop flight or have a layover to allow a potty break and some time outside the kennel? I mean overall I think a non stop would be less stressful but can a baby pup hold it for 3-4 hours? What type of pads did you all use?


Whoops! For some reason I thought I read Delta :blush: Good luck either way you travel


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

No worries, I did mention and consider them till I saw the 10 week thing. I would do it if I really had to but who has that kind of patience, I sure don't. 

My biggest fear is that she'll poop and stink up the whole cabin LOL.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

A matchstick before the flight will be your friend ?


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

GatorDog said:


> A matchstick before the flight will be your friend ?


Looked this up, had never heard this... Brilliant!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

GatorDog said:


> I've done an approx. 20 hour trip each way to pick up a puppy and while it wasn't the worst time of my life, I would much rather have flown
> 
> We will work on crate games and bag training before your arrival as well!


Thanks Alexis, that would be much appreciated!


----------



## MySami (Mar 19, 2015)

I suggest you call the breeder before the trip I picked up my GSD when she was 8 weeks old and her weight was 18.6 pounds the very next day I took her in to the vets office


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

My breeder is in this thread and was the one to suggest this to me.  My pup is hopefully going to be a smaller female so I highly doubt she'll be 18lbs at 8 weeks, least I sure hope not!


----------



## MySami (Mar 19, 2015)

Carriesue said:


> My breeder is in this thread and was the one to suggest this to me.  My pup is hopefully going to be a smaller female so I highly doubt she'll be 18lbs at 8 weeks, least I sure hope not!



I had my vet ck 3 times because I could not believe she was so big . LOL 

I am sure you will be just fine then.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I don't know...I'm going to feed these things as much as they want. Just planning on scattering raw meat and kibble all over the back yard and seeing what happens day after day.

Food only comes from the ground, they will never see a bowl...


----------

